# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Cry about your bans here 4.0 - Charity edition

## DvASystems

A global banwave has been detected. All posts will be moved here.
While we're at it, don't forget to support the Breast Cancer Research Foundation and receive a Legendary Mercy skin!
Breast Cancer Research Foundation | BCRF

----------


## XxWraith

Havent played an online match yet only practice range so don't think I will get banned but you guys think cheat will get update?

----------


## phantom325

Just bought Sharpeye to dick around with ($60/month) and got banned today https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...th-strong.html

I've been using it for a few days with extremely customized settings to make it as human-like as possible.

Kind of disappointing to spend $60 and then get banned a few days later, but oh well shit happens.

EDIT: Sorry, I purchased it 6 days ago but actually started using it 5 days ago.

----------


## salman1213

same got banned from sharpeye project

----------


## glasdinstele

also just got banned. never used any rage settings and purchased lifetime  :Frown:

----------


## faytalic

> Just got blizzard notification of account closure. I even had screenlocked and using a fresh windows installation. Nice aimbot but u gonna lose ur account.
> 
> Attachment 61459
> 
> PS: Just made my account here to alert everyone. Win 10 isnt safe. I didnt heard other devs and now im screwed


everyone from every program seems to have been banned

----------


## PUSHBabe

my account got banned too with using recommended settings

RIP dude but good for me that I bought the 60$ only!

sorry for the guys who bought lifetime! 

ScreenShot > account banned.JPGaccount banned.JPG

DON'T BUY THIS !!

----------


## faytalic

ya i just read that someone with memory hack had ban. unsure about the other bots but maybe huge wave in general>

----------


## Shostak

What other bots were affected?

I used Sharpeye for about a month before being banned on patch rollout.

----------


## budana94

got banned too for using sharp eye

----------


## LittleMercy

I was told by multiple users all accounts were banned, not just the ones the cheats were used on. Anyone can confirm? Not sure what's their method linking the accounts together.

----------


## Emrah123

Bought sharpeye literally 2 days ago got banned today. Used it twice, then played legitimately cause I didn't feel that it helped much, and now I'm banned

----------


## sonicarrow

> I was told by multiple users all accounts were banned, not just the ones the cheats were used on. Anyone can confirm? Not sure what's their method linking the accounts together.


I think so, I only used SE on one of the two accounts, might be a scan of your system... I now deleted it from my system

----------


## banshek77

> I was told by multiple users all accounts were banned, not just the ones the cheats were used on. Anyone can confirm? Not sure what's their method linking the accounts together.


This is false, my main is working just fine, I just have to wait out this screenlock and go back to the program I was using that is actually undetected. IMO, its his triggerbot function that got us all banned, but who knows, I know nothing about code or detection. I feel so bad flaming him like this but this is a lot of money and made a claim that turned out to not be true. He's the nicest guy, helped me with settings for hours, I feel so bad but at the same time I'm pissed. I'm not a rich person and I have to save up to indulge in things like this.

----------


## faytalic

> This is false, my main is working just fine, I just have to wait out this screenlock and go back to the program I was using that is actually undetected. IMO, its his triggerbot function that got us all banned, but who knows, I know nothing about code or detection. I feel so bad flaming him like this but this is a lot of money and made a claim that turned out to not be true. He's the nicest guy, helped me with settings for hours, I feel so bad but at the same time I'm pissed. I'm not a rich person and I have to save up to indulge in things like this.


Ya I don't see how a pixel bot would get multiple accounts banned. I was using it in my friends alt and he hasn't logged into it in a week. I wonder if he can appeal since on there end someone else using his account without his knowledge of logging on etc. But we'll see. Idk what it was tbh dude worked on xaim and been around here a long time and was very confident and self tested for 4+, months on his own account not even a scree lock

----------


## droob

Is it possible to unblock accounts?

----------


## blinkshorito

Been banned. Never raged, extremely disappointed

----------


## Hansahh

was also discovered. one account was only played yesterday, the other until the day before yesterday. both gone. that's life :-)

----------


## ToasterNoodle

damn, I just bought sharpeye 12 hours ago and have been waiting for a delivery and now everyone's getting banned....

----------


## akiyamaterumi

Both my accounts got banned. Luckily I didn't buy the lifetime package.

----------


## KampfMuffin

Rose was not affected in this banwave. Seems like blizzard tries to get some bans again. (Did they buy sharpeye and just sigged it? lol)

----------


## faytalic

seems like only sharpeye and sharpshooter recieved bans, i didnt even use sharpeye for like over a week and recieved a ban on that account as well

----------


## washwaash

> Both my accounts got banned. Luckily I didn't buy the lifetime package.


If you dont mind me asking, were you playing on windows 10 or windows 7?

----------


## chloe97

yup, banned too. Only cheated on an account that I didn't care about, but I still expected this to last longer.

Edit: regarding the thing above. I haven't even started overwatch since the mercy update, so I don't that's true.

----------


## Razzue

Also worth noting.. any console accounts linked to your BANNED overwatch .Bnet, will ALSO be banned. I lost my ps4 and Xbox overwatch accounts with this ban wave xD

----------


## banshek77

dsdsdsdsdsd
<3

----------


## faytalic

> It's probably what muffin said, they targeted him, bought his hack and figured out a way to flag in their systems. I used rage AF settings with ROSE and got no ban on that account, I only have a screenlock because I raised DPI to 8000 like a retard, so I'm going to wait out this screenlock and go back to ROSE. I'm sad af honestly, I was in love with the triggerbot that sharpeye had but I don't trust lazy eye. ROSE does sketch af stuff when it starts and I like that, I want to be as protected as possible, sharpeye just starts and beeps at you and gets you banned. like whatever.


How is Rose? Is it no hp? Insomnia was like that. U had to install visual custom drivers and bootup in test mode felt very safe. But who knows what happened. Maybe like he said by passing screen lock set flags off that was there lazy esdy way to stop aimbot an with a bypass it wasn't ok

----------


## soniccxy

as far as i heard only hacks with a win10 bybass were banned , no win7. All i can say is, that you guys just should use win7 if u wanna hack

----------


## banshek77

dlskajdlsakjdlaskjdlsakjdsalkdjsalkjd, no delete opiton that I can see so chaning like this.

----------


## faytalic

> Dude I'm going to be straight up with you, sharp eye is hands down the best I've ever used, but that doesn't mean jack if you get banned and flagged all the time, even if no one gets banned with this new version, that means virtually nothing, they will buy his thing again, sigg it, flag and wait for ban wave and crush everyone again. 
> 
> With rose, basically here is my beef with the functionality, you aim your cursor at someone right, and in a 5 man stack, it will just flip to like random people, I'm making it sound terrible, its not that bad, but with sharp eye, I could hone in on who I wanted to attack and that trigger bot was beast. I'm personally going to just stick with ROSE once my screenlock goes away though, I trust it, I feel safe with it, nobody got hit with the ban wave. Mind you with ROSE I easily got to plat. I think its a shame they don't combine forces. I would love to see muffin add a triggerbot though and improve your ability to target who your cursor is aiming at.


Yea man with insomnis full rage I felt like I had aim assist with Sharpeye I felt like I was actually straight hacking. I have both but Sharpeye was so much better and widow too. I didn't even play widow and would still get 3ks off the bat like a animal

----------


## banshek77

> Yea man with insomnis full rage I felt like I had aim assist with Sharpeye I felt like I was actually straight hacking. I have both but Sharpeye was so much better and widow too. I didn't even play widow and would still get 3ks off the bat like a animal


Well that's good to know, I was going to try insomnis next month, even more reason to stick with rose, rose also hardlocks if you put the right settings in. You will hear people call you a hacker every game, just keep adjusting the settings until you hear them say "oh wow you have godlike aim GJ" If they are calling you hacker, its just snapping to the head too fast.

----------


## soniccxy

> Well that's good to know, I was going to try insomnis next month, even more reason to stick with rose, rose also hardlocks if you put the right settings in. You will hear people call you a hacker every game, just keep adjusting the settings until you hear them say "oh wow you have godlike aim GJ" If they are calling you hacker, its just snapping to the head too fast.


With insomnis full rage ofc you will feel hacking. It sticks very hard and ppl also call you out...

Insomnis is actually real good and we have several gm players on insomnis.
However, if you need a ragehack to hit plat or
Diamond it seems there will not even a mem hack help you to get masters coz it means your overall gamesense is missing.

Aimbot helps you in ow, but aim does just make 50%‘of the game. You cannot claim a hack is not good just you dont get above plat. It just means you are not good enough at other aspects in this game

----------


## faytalic

> With insomnis full rage ofc you will feel hacking. It sticks very hard and ppl also call you out...
> 
> Insomnis is actually real good and we have several gm players on insomnis.
> However, if you need a ragehack to hit plat or
> Diamond it seems there will not even a mem hack help you to get masters coz it means your overall gamesense is missing.
> 
> Aimbot helps you in ow, but aim does just make 50%‘of the game. You cannot claim a hack is not good just you dont get above plat. It just means you are not good enough at other aspects in this game


i think ur missing the point? ppl pay decent money for the externals. And some enjoy the real ragey/sticky ones. And others dont wanna pay same price for something that is much less "ragey" its all preference

----------


## newa742

Going to do some crying here.

Bought Sharpeye basic then Pro - got instantly banned on the same day.

----------


## omarsybr

Sharpban is making the list grow
+1 here lol

----------

